# Stör hat Frosch gefressen, jetzt hat er Probleme??



## fjr1300 (29. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen ca 85 cm großen Waxdick in meinem Teich. Im Frühjahr habe ich auch immer ca. 50 __ Frösche drin. Heute wollte ich den Stör wieder füttern, doch er hat kein Futter aufgenommen. Nach genauer Betrachtung habe ich gesehen, dass etwas aus seinem Maul und den Kiemen rausragt. Ich haben den Stör rausgefischt und in ein Becken gesetzt. Dann die Überraschung. Der Stör hatte im Maul einen Frosch den er nicht schlucken konnte. Ein Hinterbein vom Frosch ragte durch die Kiemen der linken Seite raus und die Vorderbeine aus den Maul vom Stör. Ich habe versucht, den Frosch wieder nach vorn durch das Maul herrauszuziehen. Das hat dem Stör nicht gefallen. Er hat sich gewunden und ich konnte ihn kaum festhalten. Plötzlich hat er den Frosch doch verschluckt. Naja, soweit ganz gut. Also, Stör zurück in den Teich. Jetzt liegt er aber ziemlich platt da und schwimmt nur unwillig. Entweder er muss jetzt verdauen und hat Bauschmerzen oder der Frosch bekommt ihm nicht.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Klasnic (17. Apr. 2005)

Wie wär's mit 'nem kleinen Underberg? 

Hehe nee im Ernst:
Ich denke der verdaut erstmal. Trotzdem weiter beobachten!


----------



## harald-g (1. Mai 2005)

hallo
wie geht es dem stör denn jetzt?
hat er alles gut überstanden?

mfg harald


----------

